# Theme From América 3.3



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

*Theme From América 3.3*

*Description:*

Tank dedicated exclusively to the maintenance of Central American cichlids

*Aquarist:* Sérgio Tavares

*Tank Dimensions (centimeters):*

230 cm (length) x 60 cm (width) x 60 cm (height)

*Mobile Structure:*

230 cm (length) x 60 cm (width) x 90 cm (height), in iron and lined with wood, a beautiful wenge wood.

*Gross volume of water:* 800 liters = 220 (Gal.)

*Filters:* 2 x Fluval FX6

*Heating:* 1 x Jagger 300W

*Food:*

NLS
Hikari
Sera
Tropical
aquaculture food
Spirulina
Live food
Frozen food

*Lighting:* 2 x LED gutters

*Substrate:* Beach sand and coral gravel

*Decoration:* Rocks and trunks

*Background:* DIY in Black

*Temperature:* 22º In the winter and 29º In the summer

*Water Parameters:*

Ph: 7,5º

GH: 200 mg/L

Kh: 200 mg/L

*Flora:* None

*Fauna:* Biotope Central American

*Other information:*

Weekly Water Changes, close to 30 a 40% of total volume of water, with addition of salts.


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

My squad to attack the new season of 2018 

*4 X Amphilophus Citrinellus Solentinamus
6 X Cincelichthys Bocourti
4 x Herichthys Carpintis Escondido (LEADER)
2 X Herotilapia Multispinosa
1 x Oscura Heterospila (ex LEADER)
4 X Parachromis Motaguenses Rio Blanco
4 x Paraneetroplus Bulleri (Still in the Maternity Tank)
3 X Rocio Octofasciata
1 X Theraps Godmanni*


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

*Amphilophus Citrinellus Solentinamus*

Very interesting species due to body shape and the different colors.

In males begins to appear in the head a big tall.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ah so your going with an Amphilophus Citrinellus species tank. Very very cool are they pure? If they are that makes it even cooler I have yet to find any.


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes they are pure, all my fish are.

I buy them all from an importer from France.


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

*Cincelichthys bocourti* (Vaillant & Pellegrin, 1902)


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

A very calm and robust species.

I have a group of 4, still juveniles, they are about 15 cms.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful fish, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

A short video ...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That is an impressive tank and I like the natural look to the scape. Fish look great. Well done.

What are your plans down the road as they mature. That's a huge aquarium, but I'd be worried about when some of those species pair off and are sitting on eggs.


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

When i have all the couples defined, the remaining fish will leave the tank, i want to keep 3 or 4 couples, only.


----------



## Sérgio Tavares (Feb 22, 2018)

Lider of the Tank!!!

* Herichthys Carpintis *


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Beautiful fish !

Thanks for sharing ... :thumb:


----------

